# shocks for plowing



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

undefinedI am curious as to which kind of shocks I should put on my Ranger? I have the snowbear plow and keep it on most of the time in the winter. I know I need shocks on the truck this year and I'm not quite sure of what ones I should get.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think there is a snow-plow specific shock. Just get a good quality, heavy duty shock at a reasonable price from your local auto parts store and they will work fine. No need for anything fancy just to push a pile of snow around.


----------

